# Wichtige Mitteilung! x1



## Adamsberg (23 Aug. 2012)

Weihnachten naht!


----------



## neman64 (23 Aug. 2012)

Man glaubt es kaum sich nur noch 4 Monate. :thx: für das sexy Bild


----------



## stuftuf (23 Aug. 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Padderson (24 Aug. 2012)

ach du sch..., hätt ich jetzt fast verpasst


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2012)

Ich hab noch nicht ein Geschenk gekauft


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Aug. 2012)

Oh nein Nicht wieder Schneeschieben:thx:​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (25 Aug. 2012)

Sieht nach Rußland aus. Offenbar wieder jemand der dort vom "plötzlichen" Wintereinbruch überrascht wurde! 

Danke für das Bild!


----------

